# NEWBIE Q's



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey, Guys glad to be a member of Nissan Forums, hey just a few Q's, Are Bosch Platium 4+ bad idea?, I have them in my 86' 300zx ,and i have just got my injectors replaced, the car Purrrrred for about two weeks and now I have a low idle Miss Fire. Replaced cap, rotor and wires, is it the plugs. Nissan told me that I should be using NGK, RIGHT? If you have any input It really help, I just want my baby to run right. Thanks guys....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You can use any kind of plugs , really. The NGK requirement is a myth. But however , +4s are an even bigger myth. Worthless plug , fouls too easily. Buy some real plugs.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thanks!!*



[email protected] said:


> You can use any kind of plugs , really. The NGK requirement is a myth. But however , +4s are an even bigger myth. Worthless plug , fouls too easily. Buy some real plugs.


Is it worth it, to clean the plugs and put them back in(they are just 6.00 a plug) or just but new plugs. thanks for the info


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Is it worth it, to clean the plugs and put them back in(they are just 6.00 a plug) or just but new plugs. thanks for the info


Sounds like one or more of them has fouled , which is why the rough idle. Of course , it could be something elses , such as a vacuum leak or a stuck EGR valve , but for now we'll just assume it's the crappy plugs.........  
Spark plugs is one area where the "You get what you pay for" adage just is not true. The +4s are a marketing gimmick with enough BS behind it to make PT Barnum smile , basically all the hype is just that , hype.........
Pitch those pieces of crap and go buy some $.99 plugs , I bet they work a 100 times better........


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*Spark Plug wires*



[email protected] said:


> Sounds like one or more of them has fouled , which is why the rough idle. Of course , it could be something elses , such as a vacuum leak or a stuck EGR valve , but for now we'll just assume it's the crappy plugs.........
> Spark plugs is one area where the "You get what you pay for" adage just is not true. The +4s are a marketing gimmick with enough BS behind it to make PT Barnum smile , basically all the hype is just that , hype.........
> Pitch those pieces of crap and go buy some $.99 plugs , I bet they work a 100 times better........


Have any ideas on how to reattach the rear spark plug wire by the TB with out having to jam my hands back there. there must be a better way.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Have any ideas on how to reattach the rear spark plug wire by the TB with out having to jam my hands back there. there must be a better way.


I took the air unit off the side of the intake mani. Think it's the idle air control? Anyway , remove that (3 bolts) and you can reach _UNDER_ the TB and do what you need to do. :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got done changing all my plugs and wires and I don't think there is ANY GOOD way to do this. Took all day because it was so hot out.


----------

